# Holiday surge charges - the airlines raise prices of flights during the holidays so why can't Uber?



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

At this point, I'm just annoyed by Uber customers complaining about the surge pricing and the irresponsible and incompetent journalists picking up these stories to try to incite people without telling the entire story, including pointing out that many industries raises prices at peak times such as the holidays, including airlines, restaurants, florist shops, etc. HELLO. Why is Uber being flagged as the evil one for doing this as well?

Now don't get me wrong, there are a lot things I don't like about Uber's practices, mostly their treatment of drivers not passengers (passengers don't even appreciate how good they have it). For instance, misleading customers that the fare includes a tip and that they thus don't need to tip the drivers, which it clearly DOES NOT and Uber drivers see NOTHING w/ respect to a tip passed on from Uber via fares. It's one thing to not have a place on the App to tip a driver (as Lyft does) but to go as far as to say passengers don't need to tip drivers is unconscionable and I'm sure quite illegal.

This issue of people complaining about surge pricing when Uber X platform is so dirt cheap to start with is ridiculous in the first instance. But really? Passengers have been more than adequately warned by Uber as well as the media (just type Uber surge charges and you would find several articles re how to avoid it). For instance, why don't these passengers take a cab for God sakes when Uber is surging!!!!! I don't understand how they could possibly complain. NO one ordered an Uber, threw them into a Uber car and made them pay these allegedly outrageous surge prices you IDIOTS!! 

Why don't journalists write about how hard it is for drivers to make money these days because of the low fares, the fact that Uber & Lyft have saturated the market with drivers via misrepresentations of how much they can make so in essence very few drivers can make a living wage at this point and Uber's no tipping policy, including so many more issues that are beyond the scope of this post.

I guess these issue just aren't sexy enough and won't cause the same mania as surge prices does. Frankly. I'm starting to understand why Uber threatened certain journalists (or at least that's what they call themselves).


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> At this point, I'm just annoyed by Uber customers complaining about the surge pricing and the irresponsible and incompetent journalists picking up these stories to try to incite people without telling the entire story, including pointing out that many industries raises prices at peak times such as the holidays, including airlines, restaurants, florist shops, etc. HELLO. Why is Uber being flagged as the evil one for doing this as well.


^^^
Jeez... even the hookers here in Vega$ raise their prices during holidays... which is hearsay of course... I have no "personal" knowledge of this. (Ahem)


----------



## ac79 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, other industries raise prices at times, but that isn't comparable. When an airline tells me to cough up $500 extra to fly at the gate on my return trip, then you have an argument.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't want to hear no complaints either. You have a choice to hit accept or not when you get the surge notification. Plus Lyft usually doesn't have a surge as the same time as uber unless there is an event or holiday. You have options people.


----------

